# Callie's 1 year anniversary



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Today is the one year anniversary of losing my beloved Callie. So hard to write about this as I miss her so very much. I never imagined that I could live life without her. She is my heart dog, I never thought of her as a dog but instead my 2nd child. My soul mate for sure. It killed me when she passed suddenly last July 11th in the back seat of my SUV. She was fine one minute and gone the next without any chance to say goodbye. And I refuse to say goodbye to her because I know in my heart that she is still with me and my faith tells me that we will be together one day. I love that little girl so much. I didn't think I could go on without her. I had never experienced depression as I did during those endless months following her passing. I never thought I could love another dog and I told myself I couldn't get another golden even when the time came to get another pup. However, I was so wrong. I joined this forum shortly after losing her and learned as much as I could about health, breeders, etc. I initially came here to get advice on mini goldens only to be convinced this would be a bad idea. As I did my research, I slowly warmed up to the idea of getting another golden and quickly realized there is no other breed for me and my family. Once a golden parent, always a golden parent. I am happy to say my heart opened to having another little girl in our life, Coco. She joined our family in early April. She is now 19 weeks old. She shares bloodlines with Callie as she is from the same breeder as Callie's dad. That was important so I could feel close to my Callie. Coco has a different personality, yet in many ways is very similar to Callie. She, however, gets herself into much more trouble than Callie. Similar mannerisms, similar behavior. I love her dearly. But I miss my little girl. My heart aches for her. She was the best little girl anyone could ever ask for. The absolute love of my life.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I know how hard it is. My heart dog, Honeybear, has been gone for almost 20 years and I still miss her. It felt like she was our first child. But a new dog does help so I am glad you have Coco. My second dog Tawny came after Honeybear and she's also gone now. I loved her, but in hindsight I wish I had appreciated her more for who she was. Since you've only had Coco about 11 weeks, I know your bond with her will continue to help heal your heart.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Anniversaries are so hard. They bring back so many emotions. Hopefully some of the wonderful memories can bring a smile to your face too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you, anniversaries are very hard.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the supportive messages. It was a tough day. Coco has certainly been a nice distraction. She is an absolute snuggler. She still sleeps in her crate but I am dreaming of the day she can sleep with me like Callie did.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

You will never forget Callie. She is the one who introduced you to your own heaven and to the real you. Callie had the key to your heart and succeeded to get in. Now, it's time for Coco to take care of you and keep the doors open. And you never know that she may come up with a couple of new tricks/triggers that you were not aware of that had existed.
Callie can never be forgotten because she was you. 
"And when a lovely flame dies,
smoke gets in your eyes"


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks Peri


----------

